# 450? and 2 hours



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*450€ and 2 hours*

We got the right hand side of our windscreen hit by a small stone a few days ago and it immediately cracked across the screen.......

Checked with the insurance company and went to France Para Brise today in Villeneuve Su Lot, windscreen replaced by a English technician working there, who worked superby, cleanly and professionally.

Sadly, he was helped by a young lad who lent against the light extension stalk near the filler cap and he snapped it off.....:surprise::frown2:

They have ordered a new one and will replace it next week.

The bill for the screen was 432€, fortunately for us it was just 72€......

Certainly a well executed replacement, clean work and quicker than originally told.

Dave

Dave


----------

